# The Wavebox Portable Microwave????



## Sonesta

Hi,

We are the proud new owners of the new 2010 Burstner Elegance and we love everything about it but unfortunately due to the new kitchen layout, there is no suitable cupboard for a small microwave and I just know I will miss not having one. Hubby says it's not essential, which it isn't but I like having the option.

Anyway, during my search for a solution I cane across this Portable Microwave http://www.thewavebox.co.uk/power.cfm and wondered if anyone has one of these or has seen one in operation and if so, what is their opinion of them? As it us lightweight and portable I could easily store it away either in a cupboard or the garage and it would be a lot less bulky than a traditional domestic style microwave. My main use would be for heating up things like baked beans, peas, tinned tomatoes, gravy, making scrambled eggs or cooking ready meals and prepared vegetables etc.

Here us a You Tube Video of this gadget: http://m.youtube.com/index?desktop_uri=/&gl=GB#/watch?v=z4Y0lEZn0EA&client=mv-google

I look forward to reading your replies or alternative suggestions.

Thanks.

Sue


----------



## jocie

I have seriously considered such a thing for our new mhome,especially for my morning porridge!! But I decided no, because the disadvantage of battery drain when not on hookup, is a big factor for us, and we also prefer to travel light. You may not have this problem,if you mostly use hookups. However I would suggest you do not rush in to a decision, but rather wait a few months, as in my experience you can often end up with stuff like this filling up your loft!!


----------



## Sonesta

Hi Jocie,

I don't think we would use it when not on hook-up as like you say the drain on the battery would be immense, plus I really think the power output of the oven would drop so low that it would take 4 times longer than it would on mains power. Basically I would only use it when on hookup. However, we are having an onboard generator fitted, so it may be ok to use with that also?

I just want something small and lightweight that I can store easily and just wondered if this Wavebox portable microwave would suit the purpose?

Thanks for your reply.

Sue


----------



## pippin

There was quite a lot of discussion about the Wave-Box on the forum a while ago, might be worth a search on here.


----------



## teemyob

*Microwave*

I think Jezport had a Samsung Junior for sale, maybe PM him.


----------



## Sonesta

Thanks teemyob, I'll do that now! 

Sue


----------



## Rapide561

*Oven*

Sue

My advice would be not to bother and spend the money on something else. Your microwave usage seems similar to mine, so the stove top suffices. I have a microwave, but would be happy to see the back of it.

I also think lifting one in and out of the boot would soon become a chore, especially on a cold wet night in January when it is raining!

Russell


----------



## Sonesta

Hi Russell honey,

You sound just like my hubby and he says exactly the same lol! :lol:

I won't bother if it's gonna be a bind but this portable one sounded like it just might be a clever alternative! It is only small and lightweight, so storage I thought might be quite minimal! Just wish I could see one of them or speak to someone who has one?

By the way Russell, we love the new van and it surpasses all our expectations. Can't wait to show you round!

Sue


----------



## Andysam

We had one. It was poor- heating very slowly (450/500w compared to 600w is a BIG difference in real terms, ate the battery very quickly and then eventually set on fire! The newly appointed importer was pulling his hair out he had a LOT of returns. He has now stopped retailing them.


----------



## olley

Hi, realistically it isn't going to work on 12v, because connected direct to the battery its 660watt output will need getting on for 100amps out of the battery, so unless you have a large battery setup you will need to run the engine, and it needs starter sized cables to join it to the battery.

Running from a cigar socket gives 110watts of output, which sounds as if it would be quicker to heat you drink with a match.

As you can buy a smallish 230v MW for around £30 I can't see any point in buying it.

Olley


----------



## MaxandPaddy

Hi Sue,
Sorry I cannot help you with the wavebox,I did consider one myself but went for the full size option!

Anyway, I just wanted to say enjoy your new Motorhome,it sounds like you are totally thrilled with it  !

Val


----------



## Sonesta

Aw thanks Val,

Yes we are delighted with it. 

Are you still thinking of changing or are you content with your new MH now?

I hope you are keeping well and I really hope we bump into one and other during our travels one day?

Take care.

Sue xxx


----------



## Sonesta

Aw thanks Val,

Yes we are delighted with it. 

Are you still thinking of changing or are you content with your new MH now?

I hope you are keeping well and I really hope we bump into one and other during our travels one day?

Take care.

Sue xxx


----------



## Ifor

Mine broke.


----------



## MaxandPaddy

I love the Scout Sue  but I think you will appreciate where I am coming from as you seem to very similar in many ways to myself!

When Martin retires later this year and we do more trips for longer periods,paricularly abroad, I just aspire to something a little more luxurious with a fixed bed.

I have virtually every German Manufacturers Brochure and I have been eyeing up some beauties!

I think a trip to the NEC is on the cards,maybe not this year (as the Scout is not a year old yet!) but the following year without doubt!

The Scout is a pleasure to own after all the terrible problems we experienced with the Starblazer :x but that is behind us now so best not dwell on the past!

Take care,enjoy your new Motorhome and yes,we will catch up with each other one day and I guess we will have one helluva chat :lol: !

Val
xxx


----------



## Sonesta

Ifor said:


> Mine broke.


Oh that doesn't sound too promising! I think I will knock that idea on the head then! 

Sue


----------



## Sonesta

MaxandPaddy said:


> I love the Scout Sue  but I think you will appreciate where I am coming from as you seem to very similar in many ways to myself!
> 
> When Martin retires later this year and we do more trips for longer periods,paricularly abroad, I just aspire to something a little more luxurious with a fixed bed.
> 
> I have virtually every German Manufacturers Brochure and I have been eyeing up some beauties!
> 
> I think a trip to the NEC is on the cards,maybe not this year (as the Scout is not a year old yet!) but the following year without doubt!
> 
> The Scout is a pleasure to own after all the terrible problems we experienced with the Starblazer :x but that is behind us now so best not dwell on the past!
> 
> Take care,enjoy your new Motorhome and yes,we will catch up with each other one day and I guess we will have one helluva chat :lol: !
> 
> Val
> xxx


I do know where you are coming from Val and like you say, we sound like we share very similar tastes and outlooks! 

When you look around the shows and browse the brochures, you see some absolutely fabulous motorhomes and it is so tempting isn't it? I agree a lot of the German brands leave you drooling and I know when we first saw our Burstner I just fell in love with it.

A word of warning ..... DON'T whatever you do look around the Cathargo at £200,000 cos that will just blow you away as it's magnificent!

Take care.

Sue xxx


----------



## eddied

*Wavebox*

 Buon giorno Sue, glad to see you are enjoying your new motorhome. Congratulations.
I had a wavebox in my recenty sold Chausson. They are really designed I think for long distance truck drivers, rather than motorhomers. You will find thst there is really only enough room to warm/cook anything for 1 person in small portions. You need to calculate double the normal microwave timing. On 12 volts you will burn our connections/fuses. I used mine fine when on my own, on 230V either through an inverter or on EHU. Still, it was not my best buy. But then I'm a sucker for anything electronic more complicated than a Kodak throwaway camera! :lol: 
saluti,
eddied


----------



## Sonesta

*Re: Wavebox*



eddied said:


> Buon giorno Sue, glad to see you are enjoying your new motorhome. Congratulations.
> I had a wavebox in my recenty sold Chausson. They are really designed I think for long distance truck drivers, rather than motorhomers. You will find thst there is really only enough room to warm/cook anything for 1 person in small portions. You need to calculate double the normal microwave timing. On 12 volts you will burn our connections/fuses. I used mine fine when on my own, on 230V either through an inverter or on EHU. Still, it was not my best buy. But then I'm a sucker for anything electronic more complicated than a Kodak throwaway camera! :lol:
> saluti,
> eddied


Ha ha .... Thanks Eddie - I knew it sounded too good to be true! Never mind Jezport, who is a member of this forum is selling me his Samsung Junior microwave, which is quite small and apparantly these are quite hard to come by! I gather they stopped manufacturing this model a few years back, so I'm lucky that another member teemyob pointed me in Jezport's direction. So thanks to MHF, it looks like my problem is now solved!

I know I could probably have managed without a microwave but having had one in our 2 previous vans, I think I would have missed not having one! I likes me home comforts I does! :wink:

Thanks for your advice though and as always, your help is always gratefully received. 

Yes we love the new van and we are just waiting now for our dealers to complete all the changeovers and extras and then we will be off and away for a trial run!

Sue


----------



## lalala

Sue,
nothing about microwaves but I just want to say that your new m/h looks absolutely wonderful. Have a great time with it.
lala


----------



## Sonesta

lalala said:


> Sue, I just want to say that your new m/h looks absolutely wonderful. Have a great time with it.
> lala


Aw thank you La La - that is very sweet of you. We're just counting the days until it's sat on our driveway now! 

I'm just sat here pondering at the moment and thinking how very lucky I and many others on the forum are to be able to own such lovely motorhomes. It got me thinking back to my childhood and how my poor mum, widowed at such a young age, heavily pregnant with my youngest brother, was left with 4 small children to raise and oh my goodness, how she struggled to afford even the mere basic neccesities in life!  I remember vividly how difficult those times were for us all and there was certainly not the financial benefits and assistance for widows in the 1960's that there are today! Then later on, in the early days of married life with young children of our own - I recall how we too struggled to meet the financial demands and struggles of family life and keeping a roof over our heads and food on the table was equally as hard for a young couple on a low income!

I think no matter what happens and how well things turn out for you, those early struggles remain with you all of your life and no matter how much things improve as you get older and more successful - you never, ever forget just how very fortunate you are! I know I often count my blessings as I recall how tough things were and I never ever take what I have now for granted!

Still, even though life was difficult at times I had a wonderful and happy childhood and I know everyone's mum is wonderful but to me, my mum was the best mum in the whole world! Bless her heart - I miss her so much!

Sue


----------



## Rapide561

*Oven*

Sue

I have a fabulous product to solve your catering woes.

The device in question cooks a whole manner of meals, Yorkshire Pudds, trfiles and so on. The thing is question is about six foot two tall and answers to the name of.....

Russell


----------



## Sonesta

*Re: Oven*



Rapide561 said:


> Sue
> 
> I have a fabulous product to solve your catering woes.
> 
> The device in question cooks a whole manner of meals, Yorkshire Pudds, trfiles and so on. The thing is question is about six foot two tall and answers to the name of.....
> 
> Russell


If I could have a Russell in me motorhome, I'd be a right happy bunny but after the drinking sessions of Canterbury - I doubt if we would get much cooking done LOL! I can just picture the scene as you added me best cream sherry to the trifle ...... one glass for the dish and one glass for Russell! :lol: :lol: :lol: Would be great fun though and we'd never stop laughing! :lol: :lol: :lol:

Sue


----------



## Rapide561

*Trifle*

No, no, no

One glass for the trifle, two for Sue, two for Gilb and one for Russell.

Russell does not drink. Much.

Russell


----------



## Sonesta

Look - I wasn't the one who kept slipping a tot of brandy in me coffee! And during the daylight hours too! :lol: 

Sue


----------



## LisaB

Oooh Sue 

We both "fell off the waggon" at the October show didn't we! We have ours and we love her! Although we havent yet been too far! Best of luck with yours - when is she due?

The only thing is I wish people wouldnt keep knocking Swift on here it doesn't half knock the shine off - she's lovely. Our friends have one like you are expecting - georgeous! 

:wink:


----------



## Rapide561

*Van*

And I have one like yours Lisa. Do you like a small sherry too?

Russell


----------



## Briarose

LisaB said:


> Oooh Sue
> 
> We both "fell off the waggon" at the October show didn't we! We have ours and we love her! Although we havent yet been too far! Best of luck with yours - when is she due?
> 
> The only thing is I wish people wouldnt keep knocking Swift on here it doesn't half knock the shine off - she's lovely. Our friends have one like you are expecting - georgeous!
> 
> :wink:


Lisa ref Swift don't let them get to you, it is usually a certain few and mostly non Swift owners :roll: I know what you mean though, sometimes I think it is because Swift are present on here and others aren't :wink:


----------



## teensvan

Hi.

I cannot do without our microwave. We carry a 2kva geni when touring the french aires. This will run any microwave with power to spare. Also charges the batteries while cooking the grub.

steve & ann. -------- teensvan


----------



## Sonesta

LisaB said:


> Oooh Sue
> 
> We both "fell off the waggon" at the October show didn't we! We have ours and we love her! Although we havent yet been too far! Best of luck with yours - when is she due?
> 
> The only thing is I wish people wouldnt keep knocking Swift on here it doesn't half knock the shine off - she's lovely. Our friends have one like you are expecting - georgeous!
> 
> :wink:


Hi Lisa,

We sure did fall off the wagon Lisa - but it's so tempting at these shows isn't it? We might go for a day visit to the NEC show next week (in the car) to look at all the accessory stands - but I will steer clear of the Cathargo stand, as that really leaves me drooling! 

Our new MH arrived in the UK last week but we were away at the time. However, as soon as we got home we went straight over to see her. She's a beauty but sadly, still at the dealers having all the extras added and the swapovers done. Hopefully, all the work will be completed by the end of this week/middle of next and then when she is here, sat on our driveway, she will finally feel like she is officially ours! 

As for the Swift knockers - my advice is to take it all with a pinch of salt and as long as you are happy with yours, then who cares what others say or think? I am not saying those with issues shouldn't air their opinions but like Briarose says; a lot of those that make a song and dance about them, don't and never have owned a Swift themselves ..... so what's all that about? :? Swift make great vans and they continue to improve and by and large, I think, from the posts I have observed on here, they seem to take good care of their customers. My guess is; they must surely be one of the market leaders in the manufacturing of motorhomes and I would not hesitate to buy another Swift if ever they brought a model out that ticked all the right boxes for us. We looked around your model at the Oct NEC Lisa and we thought it was super and so well thought out and it was definitely one of those on our short list. Our first MH was a Swift and we loved that van and even now, I get all emotional whenever I see a Swift Kontiki 645 on the road.

All the best.

Sue


----------



## LisaB

Sonesta said:


> LisaB said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oooh Sue
> 
> We both "fell off the waggon" at the October show didn't we! We have ours and we love her! Although we havent yet been too far! Best of luck with yours - when is she due?
> 
> The only thing is I wish people wouldnt keep knocking Swift on here it doesn't half knock the shine off - she's lovely. Our friends have one like you are expecting - georgeous!
> 
> :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Lisa,
> 
> We sure did fall off the wagon Lisa - but it's so tempting at these shows isn't it? We might go for a day visit to the NEC show next week (in the car) to look at all the accessory stands - but I will steer clear of the Cathargo stand, as that really leaves me drooling!
> 
> Our new MH arrived in the UK last week but we were away at the time. However, as soon as we got home we went straight over to see her. She's a beauty but sadly, still at the dealers having all the extras added and the swapovers done. Hopefully, all the work will be completed by the end of this week/middle of next and then when she is here, sat on our driveway, she will finally feel like she is officially ours!
> 
> As for the Swift knockers - my advice is to take it all with a pinch of salt and as long as you are happy with yours, then who cares what others say or think? I am not saying those with issues shouldn't air their opinions but like Briarose says; a lot of those that make a song and dance about them, don't and never have owned a Swift themselves ..... so what's all that about? :? Swift make great vans and they continue to improve and by and large, I think, from the posts I have observed on here, they seem to take good care of their customers. My guess is; they must surely be one of the market leaders in the manufacturing of motorhomes and I would not hesitate to buy another Swift if ever they brought a model out that ticked all the right boxes for us. We looked around your model at the Oct NEC Lisa and we thought it was super and so well thought out and it was definitely one of those on our short list. Our first MH was a Swift and we loved that van and even now, I get all emotional whenever I see a Swift Kontiki 645 on the road.
> 
> All the best.
> 
> Sue
Click to expand...

Be in touch when you get her!

I am not too sure whether we will manage to get to the show this time due to lack of time, but I would certainly have to avoid the Carthago and Frankia temptation........................ :lol:


----------



## kangooroo

I bought a Wavebox in February last year and found it to be excellent and highly recommended as a practical and versatile piece of camping equipment. 

I have a Renault Kangoo Roo micro-camper/car conversion with no heating or insulation but like to use it year-round and need a source of warmth at night so bought the Wavebox to warm up snugglesafe heatpads. As I mostly wildcamp and rarely use sites, I don't have access to EHU so power it from my 12v 85amp leisure battery. Used twice daily in 4 x 12 minute bursts, it hasn't run down my battery although this will have been recharged while driving during the day.

The Wavebox has been brilliant for my year-round camping. We've also used it for boiling water, cups of soup and light snacks. It's highly portable with a sturdy carrying handle, has a rugged build and is very practical, particularly in a tiny motorhome where space is tight with no room to devote to non-essentials.

However.... I have just returned from a camping trip in frost and fog when I had access to EHU and tried to use it on mains power when it failed although it still works perfectly from my 12v battery. 

I'm now liaising with the retailer and manufacturer regarding a repair or replacement. It's just 4-5 weeks out of warranty so it will be interesting to see what customer service the latter offers.


----------



## Sonesta

Thanks for the info and good luck with your problem, I hope you get it resolved quickly. 

Sue


----------

